# Scale of issue



## TCM621 (9 Jan 2017)

I'm hoping Vern, Binrat or one of the other storsies can help me out here. I am try to find the scale of issues  for various trades/positions. I fell down the Dean rabbit hole for an hour and half last week with no luck. It's mentioned all over the place but never linked. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2017)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping Vern, Binrat or one of the other storsies can help me out here. I am try to find the scale of issues  for various trades/positions. I fell down the Dean rabbit hole for an hour and half last week with no luck. It's mentioned all over the place but never linked.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



It'll have to be Binrat55 (I've pm'd him to this thread) as I don't even have a login.  It's been a few years since I've been employed 'in trade' so my versions are way outdated.  He's currently employed in a clothing stores though so should be able to pull this off for you with no difficulty.


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Jan 2017)

So the only current SOIs are found in DRMIS now. I can save them to a PDF and send it to you that way if that helps... I just need the specifics of what you're looking for and why. The why is only because I may have other options...


----------



## MJP (9 Jan 2017)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> So the only current SOIs are found in DRMIS now. I can save them to a PDF and send it to you that way if that helps... I just need the specifics of what you're looking for and why. The why is only because I may have other options...



I miss Web Query Tool....


----------



## TCM621 (10 Jan 2017)

I am looking for the scale of issue for an air tech.


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2017)

MJP said:
			
		

> I miss Web Query Tool....



Me too.

'Twas so easy and convenient back in the day.   ;D


----------



## BinRat55 (12 Jan 2017)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Me too.
> 
> 'Twas so easy and convenient back in the day.   ;D



I am soooooo with you on that one...


----------



## BinRat55 (12 Jan 2017)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> I am looking for the scale of issue for an air tech.



Ok TCM, but I need to know a little more clearly... what's an "Air Tech"?


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Jan 2017)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Ok TCM, but I need to know a little more clearly... what's an "Air Tech"?


Fixes oxygen thieves? High demand trade at NDHQ.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2017)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> So the only current SOIs are found in DRMIS now. I can save them to a PDF and send it to you that way if that helps... I just need the specifics of what you're looking for and why. The why is only because I may have other options...



Sent you a pm on this, hope you got it.


----------



## TCM621 (18 Jan 2017)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Ok TCM, but I need to know a little more clearly... what's an "Air Tech"?


AVN/AVS /AWST/ACS,  aircraft technicians. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Jan 2017)

Here is a list of all available scales in DRMIS at this point. Keep in mind, this is kind of a living document and may or may not be updated.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (29 Jan 2017)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Here is a list of all available scales in DRMIS at this point. Keep in mind, this is kind of a living document and may or may not be updated.



Could I bother you for PDFs of the following scales?

PRes Army: D01102CFS

MP: D01307CFS

I've had a few new recruits come in with an abundance of missing items after initial issue, but as usual, the paper records only reflect items issued and not the entirety.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Jan 2017)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> AVN/AVS /AWST/ACS,  aircraft technicians.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



I know I'm late, but there are likely also SOIs specific for the fleet they are posted to.  Unless they are different from the aircrew they work alongside, there is the generic RCAF SOI and the fleet one.  500 series guys posted to a HMCS AirDet would get different kit than those posted to TacHel Sqn, etc.


----------

